# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي >  البلوز من انتصار لانتصار

## غسان

__


_حمل العاجي ديدييه دروغبا فريقه تشلسي الى المباراة النهائية لمسابقة كاس انجلترا لكرة القدم عندما خطف هدف الفوز على ارسنال 2-1 قبل 6 دقائق على النهاية يوم السبت على ملعب ويمبلي في الدور نصف النهائي.

ويلتقي تشلسي الساعي الى لقبه الاول منذ 2007 والخامس في تاريخه، في المباراة النهائية الفائز من مباراة مانشستر يونايتد حامل الرقم القياسي بعدد الالقاب (11) وايفرتون الاحد على الملعب ذاته.

وافتقد ارسنال في مباراة اليوم الثلاثي الفرنسي وليام غالاس وغاييل كليشي وباكاري سانيا والسويسري يوهان دجورو والحارس الاسباني مانويل المونيا بسبب الاصابة والمرض، فيما جلس الروسي اندري ارشافين على مقاعد الاحتياط قبل ان يدخل في الشوط الثاني.

اما في الجهة المقابلة، فخاض مدرب تشلسي الهولندي غوس هيدينك المباراة بتشكيلة كاملة باستثناء جو كول الذي يغيب عن الملاعب حتى نهاية الموسم.

واستهل ارسنال اللقاء بطريقة مثالية فافتتح التسجيل في الدقيقة 18 عندما لعب الشاب كيران غيبز كرة متقنة الى داخل المنطقة فتلقفها تيو والكوت وسددها مباشرة فتحولت من يد المدافع اشلي كول وخدعت الحارس التشيكي بتر تشيك.

وجاء رد تشلسي في الدقيقة 33 عبر الفرنسي فلوران مالدوا الذي تلقى كرة طويلة مميزة من فرانك لامبارد فسيطر عليها على الجهة اليسرى ثم تلاعهب بالمدافع العاجي ايمانويل ايبويه قبل ان يسدد في شباك الحارس البولندي لوكاس فابيانسكي.

وفشل الفريقان في ايجاد طريقهما الى الشباك في الشوط الثاني حتى الدقيقة 84 عندما خطف دروغبا بطاقة المباراة النهائية لتشلسي بعدما استلم تمريرة طويلة متقنة من لامبارد فتفوق على المدافع الفرنسي ميكايل سيلفستر ثم تخطى الحارس فابيانسكي الذي خرج بطريقة خاطئة من منطقته، قبل ان يضع الكرة في الشباك الخالية.

وثار تشلسي من فريق شمال العاصمة بعدما خسر امامه صفر-2 في نهائي المسابقة عام 2002، وحرمه من التاهل الى النهائي الثامن عشر في تاريخه وبالتالي الحصول على فرصة الظفر بلقبه الاول منذ 2005 والحادي عشر في تاريخه.

يذكر ان تشلسي وارسنال تاهلا الى الدور نصف النهائي من مسابقة دوري ابطال ويلتقي الاول مع برشلونة الاسباني والثاني مع مواطنه مانشستر يونايتد حامل اللقب.

وتنتظر ارسنال مباراة نارية اخرى الثلاثاء المقبل امام ليفربول في الدوري المحلي._

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور غسان
يلا خليههم يطلعوا باشي كويس قبل ما تططلعهم برشلونة من ابطال الدوري 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

البلوز مع أفضل مدرب بالعالم ما بتوقع يخسروا ابدا .... الا مع البرشا :Icon31:

----------


## غسان

_ااااااخ ااااخ ... صبرك صبرك ...وحياتك الدور جاي على برشلونه ..._ 

_انا نفسي افهم بناء على ايش اخذتوا فكره عن برشلونه انها بهالقوه ..._ 

_من اول الموسم مشان الله مع مين لعبت مثل العالم والناس ... ولا بتعتبرولي الدوري الاسباني دوري وبتقارنوه بالانجليزي ..._ 

_الايام قادمه ... ابوحميد ويوم 29 اكبر برهان وفاجعه الكوا باذن الله بخسارة البرشا .._

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_ااااااخ ااااخ ... صبرك صبرك ...وحياتك الدور جاي على برشلونه ... 

انا نفسي افهم بناء على ايش اخذتوا فكره عن برشلونه انها بهالقوه ...  
من اول الموسم مشان الله مع مين لعبت مثل العالم والناس ... ولا بتعتبرولي الدوري الاسباني دوري وبتقارنوه بالانجليزي ...  
الايام قادمه ... ابوحميد ويوم 29 اكبر برهان وفاجعه الكوا باذن الله بخسارة البرشا ..
_


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

طيب رح نشوف

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

والله الدوري اللي فيه ريال مدريد مش دوري ضعيف ... استنى شوي بس وشوف البرشا شو رح يعمل بتشلسي .... ولا تنسى انه بشهادة الجميع البرشا الافضل في اوروبا حاليا

----------


## غسان

_بتعرف لو اني مش مشارط اثنين لحد الان على عشى كان بشارطك كمان ... بس بكفي عشوتين ..._

----------


## غسان

_اي جميع مشان الله .. والله عليكوا سواليف .. انا سمعت انه المان هوه الافضل .._ 

_وبعدين اي ريال يا احمد الي بتحكيلي عنه ... هو ظل فيه ريال ... لا يكون قصدك عن الي اكل 4 من ليفربول .._

_لا الاسباني ولا الايطالي يقارن بالانجليزي .. الفرق نقطه ... اما هذول الدوري محسوم من الذهاب .._

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

خلص وانا مشارطك على عشى وتذكر هالموضوع .... البرشا رح يتأهل على حساب البلوز ....وشوف ميسي وهنري وانييستا واكزافي شو رح يعملوا

----------


## محمد العزام

وانا كمان على عشا 
ما هي خربانة وخربانة  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

_فليكن عشاء .. يحدد قيمته صاحب العزومه الي خسر يعني ما بدي اورطك كثير .._

----------


## غسان

_لا هيك بصيروا 4 كثير .. واحد فيكوا بس .._

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

لا تخاف ما رح ادفع شي لأني متأكد من فوز البرشا... :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

الايام جايه ..

----------


## محمد العزام

خلص ما دام احمد حكى قبلي خليها عليه 

بس لا تنساني يا احمد اذا خسروا تشلسي  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: ...من عيوني محمد بس حرام غسان مشارط ثنين يعني رح يدفع ثمن عشيين ....

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_...من عيوني محمد بس حرام غسان مشارط ثنين يعني رح يدفع ثمن عشيين ...._


 خليه يدفع 
لنشوف شو بدو يفيدوا دروجبا  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

_طيب يا سيدي انا ما شارطت من فراغ ... استوا ..._ 

_لا تنسى يا احمد انه هيدينك هوه الي طلع هولندا اقوى فريق بيورو 2008 بروسيا ...وهوه الي طلع ليفربول الي فاز على الريال 4 - 0 وعلى المان بطل اوروبا والعالم 4-1 .... لا تتفائل كثير .._ 

_ورح تشوف يا ابو العزام شو رح يعمل دروغبا .._

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

ونشوف بشو بدو يفيدنا ميسي بس نفوز ...شكله غسان متعصب للبلوز ...غير يوقفنا الثنين ...الا اذا كان عنده روح رياضية :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

_ لوقتها الله بيفرجها ..._

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_

ونشوف بشو بدو يفيدنا ميسي بس نفوز ...شكله غسان متعصب للبلوز ...غير يوقفنا الثنين ...الا اذا كان عنده روح رياضية
_


 والله هيك مبين  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

خلص غسان خلينا نعمل هدنة ليوم المباراة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

شفت ابو العزام ناويلها :Db465236ff: 

تشيلسي :SnipeR (62): .....تشيلسي :SnipeR (62): ....تشيلسي :SnipeR (62): .....تشيلسي :SnipeR (62): 

مين برشلونة؟؟؟ وين بلعب؟؟؟ بالدوري السوداني بنافس المريخ سمعت

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_شفت ابو العزام ناويلها

تشيلسي.....تشيلسي....تشيلسي.....تشيلسي

مين برشلونة؟؟؟ وين بلعب؟؟؟ بالدوري السوداني بنافس المريخ سمعت
_


 اه صحيح مين برشلونة هاي 
لايكون اللي بتلعب بالدوري الموريتاني 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

__

_شو ناويين تعشونا اليوم ..؟؟؟_

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_

شو ناويين تعشونا اليوم ..؟؟؟_



اخ يا راسي 
عنجد صار يوجعني 
لازم اروح قبل ما يتضاعف الوجع اكثر من هيك  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

الله معك ...  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

وتشيلسي :SnipeR (62):  ... تشيلسي :SnipeR (62): 

وبرشلونة طالع طالع ما فيها حكي وساعتها كل واحد راهن على خسارتنا (البلوز) رح يقدملنا العشا :Eh S(2): 


الله عالقوي :Eh S(2):

----------


## غسان

__ 

_ترى ما شفت المكتوب ب 2 .._

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

شو بثنين والله بواحد :Cry2:

----------


## غسان

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

اذا ب1 مش مشكله .. :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

اين انت يا ابو العزام؟

 :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350: 

 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_اين انت يا ابو العزام؟




_


 ما انا كنت مروح 
ليش لحتى تنادي علي  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

http://sports.maktoob.com/Show_Media...نجليزي-1-0.htm

_شوف القناص .. مرعب الحراس .. ديديه دروجبا شو بعمل .. الله يعينك يا فالديز .._

----------


## معاذ القرعان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_البلوز مع أفضل مدرب بالعالم ما بتوقع يخسروا ابدا .... الا مع البرشا_





على راسي ابو الزعبي  :Icon31:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

تروحش خليك محمد.... :Eh S(2): 

بس للانصاف سيلفيستر أحد اسوأ المدافعين في العالم يعني بالله عليك هاد مدافع بليق بفريق مثل الارسنال هذا اللاعب حرام يلعب بالحسين اربد يا رجل تخيل جون تيري او فيرديناند او بويول مكانه بيسمح لدروغبا يمر بهالطريقة!!!

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_تروحش خليك محمد....

بس للانصاف سيلفيستر أحد اسوأ المدافعين في العالم يعني بالله عليك هاد مدافع بليق بفريق مثل الارسنال هذا اللاعب حرام يلعب بالحسين اربد يا رجل تخيل جون تيري او فيرديناند او بويول مكانه بيسمح لدروغبا يمر بهالطريقة!!!
_


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## غسان

بمر ونص ... بويول بالذات بمر منه ..

----------


## معاذ القرعان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_http://sports.maktoob.com/Show_Media...نجليزي-1-0.htm

شوف القناص .. مرعب الحراس .. ديديه دروجبا شو بعمل .. الله يعينك يا فالديز .._






والله فالديز بخوف  :Eh S(2):   ........ اذا يا غسان بفوزوا تشيلسي بطخك  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## غسان

_نيالي قد ما بدهم يطخوني ... اليوم انته ثالث واحد بقلي هالكلمه .. مالكم علي_

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

هلا معاذ :Icon31: 

وين بمر؟؟ ...اقلك ما بمر من بشار بني ياسين ...يا رجل شوف كيف تركه طيب اذا مش قادر يلحقه على الاقل بمثل هيك وقت المفروض يعيق دروغبا ويخرج بالبطاقة الحمراء مش يتفرج زي الجمهور اذا بتلاحظ في مدافع من الارسنال كان ورا سلفيستر ومع هيك كان رح يلحق بدروغبا وسبق سيلفيستر الفاشل!!!

----------


## غسان

_انا زهقت من التكهنات ... احمد لازم نحضر المباره سوا .._

----------


## معاذ القرعان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_نيالي قد ما بدهم يطخوني ... اليوم انته ثالث واحد بقلي هالكلمه .. مالكم علي_ 



 
غسان حبيبي اختصر واقسم على 17 بشوفك شاد حيلك

----------


## غسان

شمعنا 17 ... طيب ياسيدي بدي اختصر .. يالله تصبحوا على خير شباب

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
> _انا زهقت من التكهنات ... احمد لازم نحضر المباره سوا .._


اوك..على طول ...الف طلب مثل هالطلب :Db465236ff: ... خلينفي افرجيك مهارات الفريق الكاتالوني وكيف رح يعلموا على الريدز

بنتفق على الكافيه بعدين :Icon31:

----------


## غسان

اوووك .. ان شاء الله

----------


## معاذ القرعان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_شمعنا 17 ... طيب ياسيدي بدي اختصر .. يالله تصبحوا على خير شباب_







هي وله لا تكون زعلت ....... خليك مضايقنا  :Smile:

----------


## غسان

:SnipeR (30):

----------


## معاذ القرعان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
__





خلص غسان ما بعيدها انا معك ضد البرشا  :Bl (35):

----------


## غسان

_لا خليك مع البرشا خليها تنفعك_ 

_بكره جولين من دروغبا وجول من لامبرد وواحد من انيلكا ... وبالاك ضربه حره .. وايفانوفيتش هيد ... وصاروخ من اليكس .. وجول بالعقل من مالودا... بتعرفوا ان الله حق .._

----------


## معاذ القرعان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_لا خليك مع البرشا خليها تنفعك 

بكره جولين من دروغبا وجول من لامبرد وواحد من انيلكا ... وبالاك ضربه حره .. وايفانوفيتش هيد ... وصاروخ من اليكس .. وجول بالعقل من مالودا... بتعرفوا ان الله حق .._







بنشوف اذا بيفيدوك ولا لا ؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

تشيلسي فريق رائع فعلا
والسنة راح يوخذ دوري الابطال 
وراح يكسر شوكة برشلونه الي شاف حاله

----------


## amjad

خاوووووه برشا ... مع اني ريلاوي .. يا بلوز يا غسان

----------


## غسان

__

_ماشي يا امجد وان شاء الله بتعشى على حسابك يوم 29_

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_

ماشي يا امجد وان شاء الله بتعشى على حسابك يوم 29_


 :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## The Gentle Man

:Bl (3):  :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):

----------


## amjad

مشاوي يا غسان ولا مش قدها؟؟؟؟

----------


## غسان

قدها ونص .. ابوهلال بانتظارنا ..

----------


## mylife079

مشاوي لما تفوز برشلونة على تشلسي


مبروك للبرشااااااااااااااااا مقدم

----------


## The Gentle Man

يعني راحت علينا
لانه برشلونه ما راح يفوز

----------

